# UK med schools



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there,
I am a Canadian high school student in my final year and I am interested in going to UK for med school. I was wondering if there are any direct entry med schools there and if so, what are the procedures for an international student to get in? I'm wanting to know the approx. deadlines as to when the applications are due and when the classes usually start. Any information will help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, I know this is late but I currently attend medical school in England at UEA. Let me know if you still have any questions about the process or exams.


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I just graduated last year 2011 from grade 12 i took a year off because i was not sure what career path i should go into. I am a Canadian student and i am interested in medical. I was looking into pakistan but im kind of iffy about the hostels there. what other medical schools are there, that are reconized by canada in the UK or anywhere else with pre med,


----------



## jabeen100 (Dec 18, 2013)

Which one is more better for study?


----------

